
Lockitron Admits Failure - brk
http://ipvm.com/updates/2839
======
rhodesbe
One of the most shocking aspects of this is that Lockitron still has not
shipped all the units pre-purchased in the original campaign. They tweeted "We
shipped up to backer #11,000, close to the original campaign."

There are people who paid money for one product, but just found out they will
receive another one... maybe?

